# SWFL review of Sarms1 MK2866



## Swfl (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok so I have been lucky enough to get a free bottle of Ostarine from Sarms1. So I will be logging this for the next 30+ days. 

I will be running 750mg Sust/ week and 25mg Ostarine daily. I have absolutely no experience with sarms at all, so needless to say I am excited to try this. My goal is to put on some more well a lot more muscle this year and so I am not concerned with low BF at this point.  I have a VERY high metabolism so I will be eating dirty for sure.  I've been having a nagging back pain right behind my right shoulder blade. The Chiropractor says its a rib that is out of position... The fun part is that at night my right arm goes numb and wakes me up several times every night like 6-10 so my sleep is not what it should be and I am feeling run down because of it. I was about to run a Deca cycle to take care of the issue but then this fell in my lap so lets see what Ostarine can do.

Stats 34 6'0 178lbs as of this am.  I am not sure of BF but will report back on this once I measure it.   I have not worked out consistently for about 3mos but now the holidays are over and my life is settling down a bit so it's time to get back at it.  I just joined a planet fitness which is brand new and I am looking forward to trying it out. It is much larger than my old Gym so I am excited about not tripping over everyone as I walk from one area to another.  It kinda sucks that they don't have anything but DB's up to 75lbs but they do have a nice cable station and 3 smith machines.  So I don't see where I am giving up too much, I can bench at home anyway.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 26, 2014)

Just hopped on the scale and checked BF 
180lbs @ 11%


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 26, 2014)

In for the fun! Are you gonna do before/after pics? I think that would make log more valuable for other members and for Sarms1.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 26, 2014)

that's the plan.


----------



## sneedham (Jan 26, 2014)

Following... I am also interested in ostarine or proviron? 

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 26, 2014)

very intereted.
following along


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2014)

Subbed for planet fitness stories! Sarms1 is going strong on here!


----------



## 24K (Jan 26, 2014)

You know I'll be following bro... Ostarine will not only get you some nice clean size gains but will also help with your injuries.. If you eat a lot above maintenance you should be able to put on some good size... Stick with 25 mg day, dosed once a day in the a.m... Good luck bro!


----------



## Swfl (Jan 27, 2014)

24K said:


> You know I'll be following bro... Ostarine will not only get you some nice clean size gains but will also help with your injuries.. If you eat a lot above maintenance you should be able to put on some good size... Stick with 25 mg day, dosed once a day in the a.m... Good luck bro!



Just took second dose. Taste is not my favorite but I've had worse. Maybe you should consider capping...  It did not miraculously cure my back/ arm going numb all night problem with one dose so I am slightly disappointed.   Today will be full body workout when I get done working.


----------



## gamma (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe dose two will work better ..lol


----------



## Swfl (Jan 27, 2014)

gamma said:


> Maybe dose two will work better ..lol



Thats what I was thinking. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok so today is over and I made it to the gym "Planet Fitness" and I have to say I was satisfied with the result. the gym if you want to call it that was not very busy at all so I had the run of the place. I did feel like I had been swallowed by Barney, Purple EVERYWHERE!  

Full body routine with all major groups hit except for shoulders. One hell of a pump today, everything was in the 10-18 rep range. I know that's a wide range but it is what it is.  I was seeing veins that I had not seen in a while it was like seeing an old friend from years past. I was like Hey I know you! how ya been? man it's been a while.

hopefully tonight I will sleep better from this shoulder pain... Time will tell.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 27, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Just took second dose. Taste is not my favorite but I've had worse. Maybe you should consider capping...  It did not miraculously cure my back/ arm going numb all night problem with one dose so I am slightly disappointed.   Today will be full body workout when I get done working.



yeah my GW taste like im taking a shot of 151... I think some of these guys on the board might like it to much haha...


----------



## 24K (Jan 27, 2014)

ALL sarms provide nice vascularity... you will continue to see this throughout!


----------



## Swfl (Jan 29, 2014)

Over The last two nights my sleep has improved to the point that I'm not dreading going to sleep. Yea me!  I skipped the gym yesterday my whole body was sore from the previous workout.  I felt pumped and full all day and it was good.

Today hit shoulders and abs, the work went well but I had a lot of pain in my left shoulder so I backed off of the weight and things went smooth. Slow negatives and explosive positives. 

Food is on point I weighed in at 182 after work which is typically my lowest weight of the day so I was super excited.


----------



## Christsean (Jan 29, 2014)

Subbed for SWFL and SARMS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Militant (Jan 29, 2014)

In for this Swfl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Jan 30, 2014)

excellent work bro... mk does a bit longer to REALLY kick in that other sarms but around the 7-10 day mark it really starts to shine...


----------



## Joey Zasa (Jan 30, 2014)

MK is an awesome compound, you will start seeing a difference really fast


----------



## jbranken (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice progress OP. I'm a big fan of ostarine in pct myself


----------



## s2h (Jan 30, 2014)

Ostarine has been shown to be suppressive even as low as 3mg ed....thou mildly suppressive it will still inhibit full hpta recovery...fyi


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 30, 2014)

good ole tes & osta run huh....


should be pretty good.  Osta is pretty underated.  not many know how much it really can do.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 30, 2014)

dose the new age sarms give you the odd visual disturbances the old ones used to?

I remember taking one s14? and when I would go from a bright exterior enviroment to a dark indoor location. It would take me a good 2 or 3 minutes for my eyes to adjust. I was at an outdoor mall and walked into a macys and walked right into a stand up martha stewart cardboard stand up.  I always thought she was an attractive older broad. anyways I got wood


----------



## Swfl (Jan 30, 2014)

So far, and I'm only on like day 4 here. I have no ill effects. unless you count muscles feeling very full all the time as a negative side effect.


----------



## fizs#1 (Jan 30, 2014)

s2h said:


> Ostarine has been shown to be suppressive even as low as 3mg ed....thou mildly suppressive it will still inhibit full hpta recovery...fyi



I agree, though it only happens to a few.  I would recommend a good natty PCT with some ZMA, tongkat and a few other natty ingredients. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Jan 30, 2014)

183.4 this afternoon definetly eating enough.  I don't gain like this EVER. my energy is not crazy high or anything but lifts are solid, I am still easing back into the gym since I took 3 mos off and I'm at a new "GYM" I haven't found my groove just yet.  

Planet Fitness update, No calf raise block for the smith machine and there are no bar pads (the thing you put on the bar to take pressure off shoulder when squatting)  for the smith either


----------



## meathead96 (Jan 30, 2014)

24K said:


> excellent work bro... mk does a bit longer to REALLY kick in that other sarms but around the 7-10 day mark it really starts to shine...



Agreed, it does take some time, even longer than that for me but when it does hit you will know.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 30, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Ok so today is over and I made it to the gym "Planet Fitness" and I have to say I was satisfied with the result. the gym if you want to call it that was not very busy at all so I had the run of the place. I did feel like I had been swallowed by Barney, Purple EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Full body routine with all major groups hit except for shoulders. One hell of a pump today, everything was in the 10-18 rep range. I know that's a wide range but it is what it is.  I was seeing veins that I had not seen in a while it was like seeing an old friend from years past. I was like Hey I know you! how ya been? man it's been a while.
> 
> hopefully tonight I will sleep better from this shoulder pain... Time will tell.



It's purple because it's gay!


----------



## Swfl (Jan 30, 2014)

oufinny said:


> It's purple because it's gay!



No doubt.! They sounded the lunkvalarm yesterday.  I was like wtf. It was a guy moving a bench and he sat it down hard. Fukin Nazi's

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickRock1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Another nice benefit of Ostarine is its ability to help with joints and minor inflammation. I will be here following


----------



## 24K (Jan 31, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> dose the new age sarms give you the odd visual disturbances the old ones used to?
> 
> I remember taking one s14? and when I would go from a bright exterior enviroment to a dark indoor location. It would take me a good 2 or 3 minutes for my eyes to adjust. I was at an outdoor mall and walked into a macys and walked right into a stand up martha stewart cardboard stand up.  I always thought she was an attractive older broad. anyways I got wood





s4 is the only sarm that causes this side effect... it can bind to the receptor in the eye... it is NOTHING permanent and is very manageable... I have written a full dosing protocol for it... No other sarm causes this side effect...


----------



## 24K (Jan 31, 2014)

Swfl said:


> So far, and I'm only on like day 4 here. I have no ill effects. unless you count muscles feeling very full all the time as a negative side effect.



very nice bro!


----------



## Militant (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't you hate planet fitness.   Dumbbells only go up to 75lbs:what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Jan 31, 2014)

I dont like the db weights but I do like all the new cabke equipment and machines

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Militant (Jan 31, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I dont like the db weights but I do like all the new cabke equipment and machines
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



They didnt really have too much cable equip when I was there.  But everything is new which is nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Feb 1, 2014)

184.2 today. Hit chest and tris. 
Holy fuckin pump batman!!! Im starting to like this stuff. Everytime I felt like I couldnt do anymore I pauses then was able to squeeze out 2-3 more reps. Weights are going up too!  Thanks sarms1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Militant said:


> Don't you hate planet fitness.   Dumbbells only go up to 75lbs:what:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Kind of wierd.  I was trying to teach my gf's brother how to do a real dead and they wouldn't let me use the var from the bench. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Feb 3, 2014)

Swfl said:


> 184.2 today. Hit chest and tris.
> Holy fuckin pump batman!!! Im starting to like this stuff. Everytime I felt like I couldnt do anymore I pauses then was able to squeeze out 2-3 more reps. Weights are going up too!  Thanks sarms1
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



i am very happy to see such nice progress bro... it's only going to get better... keep working hard and the benefits will continue to come!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Feb 3, 2014)

Not my favorite way to use osta( with a heavy dose of test), for max results  but i  will be in for the ride with you bro. i really like using this stuff in pct .It has taken my pct's to new horizons


----------



## Swfl (Feb 3, 2014)

185.6 today Fucking amazing!!!! I don't gain weight like this ever its almost a pound per day. Now I know its not all muscle lol. in the Am im about 3 lbs lighter when I first wake up but that still puts me at 182-183 that's a solid 3lb weight gain in a week. I couldn't be happier with that. 

Today was shoulders and arms. Had a good workout and they were looking seriously swole!!! I was turning heads at the PF.  That was a good feeling! my upper body is really responding nicely to this product in combination with the test.  My stomach is growing too but that's to be expected in a bulk I just cant stand it mentally. makes me want to go cut, but that is not happening any time soon. I have to say it is nice being able to eat whatever the hell I want. First time in about 1.5 yrs...


----------



## Swfl (Feb 3, 2014)

Not my best pic but I think it kinda gets the point across.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 3, 2014)

Militant said:


> Don't you hate planet fitness.   Dumbbells only go up to 75lbs:what:



da fuck?


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 3, 2014)

subbed

have two of MK bottles on standby.  I also have a bottle of LGD.  Thought I ordered the GW one.....oh well


----------



## 24K (Feb 6, 2014)

great results so far bro... the gains will continue to come... MK really provides an excellent overall sense of well being along with lean size and strength... you are just getting started!  nice work!


----------



## Swfl (Feb 6, 2014)

I am noticing. The muscles are fuller for sure. Also my midsection is tightening up despite eating everything in sight.  Its good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Feb 6, 2014)

So far, would you compare your results to being on a cycle. Pumps, strength increases, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Feb 6, 2014)

I am running 1g test too fyi so yes. But it's different,  better really. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Feb 6, 2014)

Good deal. I know what you mean when I add something to my current cycle I will either notice the profound effects if it is good or nothing. 

I'm glad you are liking it. I am so interested in this stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great to see you are enjoying your Www.Sarms1.com gear. How is your sense of wellbeing? When i took osta it skyrocketed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Feb 6, 2014)

Im level in that department. I always feel decent even when im hurting. If it kicks up that will be cool but cant say I noticed anything yet. But then again sometimes I don't notice it until I stop using it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbranken (Feb 6, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I am noticing. The muscles are fuller for sure. Also my midsection is tightening up despite eating everything in sight.  Its good!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Nice! Good to hear


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

tjanks brotha!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbranken (Feb 8, 2014)

fizs#1 said:


> Great to see you are enjoying your Www.Sarms1.com gear. How is your sense of wellbeing? When i took osta it skyrocketed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



S4 always gives me a great sense of well being


----------



## Militant (Feb 8, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I am noticing. The muscles are fuller for sure. Also my midsection is tightening up despite eating everything in sight.  Its good!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



The first time I took ostarine as a standalone, my mid section really got cut up noticeably.  At one point I was a little over 15 or 16% bf and 250lbs, started Ostarine, did a shit ton of cardio and droped to around 10% bf or less.  I felt awesome and thats when I discovered sarms were the truth... same thing with S4, just straight up good shit. The two coupounds stacked together is amazing for sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 8, 2014)

planet fitness isnt that bad for small muscle groups they keep their equipment nice and clean and new!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Feb 9, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I am running 1g test too fyi so yes. But it's different,  better really.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



there's so many ways to tell the difference when you add sarms... your just getting going bro... just wait... mk doesn't kick in hard until the 10-14 day mark and then even bigger changes occur and from then on and out you should be seeing quite a bit of changes for the better bro... it's already treating you well but just wait!  excellent work so far!


----------



## Swfl (Feb 11, 2014)

sorry for not keeping up the log... I actually typed out an update on Saturday afternoon on my Ipad but it apparently did not make it to the site. anyhow here is where I stand.

183.5lbs and holding I have backed off the eating a bit mostly because of my arm numbness issues. I have had 2 massages and an adjustment last week trying to get things put back right. I still have numbness but im dealing with it the pain is gone and the strength is still there so noting I cant live with for now. I hit legs on Saturday and it was a good workout on the ab/adductor machines I maxed both stacks for reps that's 305lbs each then did everything else extenions and curls then squats weights went up and endurance is there for sure. I'm sweating like I'm working my ass off but don't feel tired or fatigued which is weird but good.  I have felt kind of lethargic not the same get up and go as when on a normal cycle and my hips/ knees are very stiff I think some yoga is in order to get things moving again. so I'll work that in very soon.

I really like the once a day dosing that is so convenient.  is there anything that would be a good add to the cycle? as far as AAS? if so let me hear it as I'm getting to the point where I think I should add something to keep me growing. I have access to just about anything so let her rip. remember I am going for a bulk not a cut.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 11, 2014)

tren test 
adrol.or sdrolntonstart

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 11, 2014)

and nice broha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Militant (Feb 12, 2014)

Ostarine is so versatile you can alot of different things.  I usually run it with S4 and GW as a bridge and then start my cycle, and have Ostarine as a part of my PCT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

